# Zombies?



## Zero Angel (Aug 29, 2012)

So there is generally some disparity between fantasy zombies and pop zombies. A couple that come to mind is that fantasy zombies actually seem to be closer to the "original" in the sense that you have, basically, an undead servant--whether it goes mad or not is up in the air. Frequently, these undead servants are not able to "spread" their zombie-ness.

Now, there are other types of undead aplenty that do, for instance ghouls. 

In fact, I would say that ghouls = pop zombies in general. Also, "ghoul rot" = "zombie fever". 

Anyway, I've allowed myself to be side-tracked. 

1) How do you handle zombies or undead servants in your worlds?

I go both ways. I have "tame" zombies, which are basically golems in the sense that they are mindless and do the bidding of their master. But I also have "wild" zombies that live out in the, wait for it...wild. Depending on the nature of the zombies in that region, they are able to spread their disease and it may be more or less virulent. 

Although magickal healing and sometimes just some TLC can avoid death and subsequent reanimation. 

One of my favorite treatments of undead servants gone wrong was in _The Death Gate Cycle_ by Weis and Hickman.

2) What are some of your favorite treatments of undead?


----------



## squishybug87 (Aug 29, 2012)

Legend of the Seeker; I forget what they are called right now, but the idea of the undead making a pact with the Lord of the Unworld type person to kill as many people as they can to remain on Earth was very intriguing to me.


----------



## Ireth (Aug 29, 2012)

I much prefer vampires to zombies, and don't typically indulge in zombie stories beyond the scope of _Shaun of the Dead_. That said, I liked the idea behind the movie _Fido_ -- zombies are made tame by special collars and used as servants by those who can afford them. When Fido, the eponymous zombie's collar malfunctions and he reverts to his killer instincts, all heck breaks loose as most of the town try to have Fido exterminated, but his owner's son tries to save him.


----------



## shangrila (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> 1) How do you handle zombies or undead servants in your worlds?


I usually stay away from the pop culture, Dawn of the Dead style zombies. In my fantasy world, they're just re-animated bodies through magic. They're unthinking but not mindless, able to speak to relay a message, for example, or to actually do something somewhat complex without needing a step by step list of commands to accomplish it. There's two kinds; ones made from blood magic and the others from soul magic. Blood magic is less advanced and has a limited time span (until the blood used wears off) while soul magic creates ones that are resistant to blood and most forms of soul magic while lasting forever, basically.



> 2) What are some of your favorite treatments of undead?


I like the T'lan Imass from the Malazan series. The Lifeless from Warbreaker were well done too.


----------



## Saigonnus (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't use zombies, vampires, unicorns or most other "fantasy" creatures in my primary NIP. I do have an intelligent, talking cat with magical abilities and who can speak directly to the Goddess in times of need. I do have another story on the back burner about dragons; who have the necessity to take a human form, but even in that one, thus far no zombies, vampires or other fantasy creatures are present.


----------



## SeverinR (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> So
> 
> 1) How do you handle zombies or undead servants in your worlds?
> 
> ...



Haven't used zombies yet. Did a story with a necromancer dealing mostly with ghosts and spirits.

#2-Liked the hedge trimmer(just alittle off the top), the golf swing, and the muscle man mallet to the clown zombie-Zombieland.

Zombie rules to live by- Double tap(#2), Cardio(#1), Seatbelts(#4), and avoid public toilets(#6).

Dang, messed up on one of the rules, Avoid public toilets is  #3

another good one, "when in doubt, know your way out." #22
Some of the best ways to avoid being a Zombie happy meal. [disclaimor: Happy Meal is the registered trade mark of Mcdonalds Inc, and this post in no way implies there is human meat in said meals, in fact it no way implies there is meat of any kind, nor anything nutritious in said meals.]


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 30, 2012)

In my fantasy novel that has zombies there are two types: Mudane and Souled

The mundane zombies are the mindless, slowly rotting sort that are created by and controlled by a necromancer (primarily). They are basically a magically animated corpse.

The souled zombies are created by a powerful necromancer and are the vessel for/contain/house a soul. It need not be the soul of the original body. Souled zombies can be controlled by the necromancer that created them, but they are able to think and work independently. They do not rot as the mundane zombies do, but they're not pretty and do have that hint of rotting flesh. They appear like a corpse. Souled zombies can control or direct small groups of mundane zombies in their presence.

In my world, zombies don't suffer or feel pain, so to speak, but salt does cause them to suffer a sort of agony that is equivalent to pain (that's how the main character sees and understands it). I guess if he or someone consulted a necromancer, a souled zombie, or really studied it, that they might better understand. Thus, when fighting against zombies, one might salt their weapons to give them an advantage in combat.

Ghouls, barrow wights and vampires have been mentioned in my works (with respect to undead) and although I have the basics of how they 'exist' and 'function' in the world I've created, none have appeared in the storylines to date, and actually may never.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 30, 2012)

TWErvin2 said:


> In my fantasy novel that has zombies there are two types: Mudane and Souled
> 
> The mundane zombies are the mindless, slowly rotting sort that are created by and controlled by a necromancer (primarily). They are basically a magically animated corpse.
> 
> ...



I like everything you've talked about. Zombies and super-zombies is how I would think of it! That's interesting about the soul though. So does the necromancer have _absolute _control over the souled-zombie / is the zombie dependent on the necromancer?

How do they salt their weapons?


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> I like everything you've talked about. Zombies and super-zombies is how I would think of it! That's interesting about the soul though. So does the necromancer have _absolute _control over the souled-zombie / is the zombie dependent on the necromancer?
> 
> How do they salt their weapons?



Zero Angel,

The souled zombie has an intelligence and will of its own, but it cannot, for example, oppose the commands of the necromancer that created it.

Salting weapons. The main method the protagonist in my novels has used is to wet the weapon, like in a stream, and then sprinkle the blade with the finely ground salt just before combat. This method is most evident when he is serving in the local militia. The salt doesn't last long, to be sure. Another way is to grease the blade of the weapon and apply salt.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 30, 2012)

TWErvin2 said:


> The souled zombie has an intelligence and will of its own, but it cannot, for example, oppose the commands of the necromancer that created it.


What happens to it after the necromancer dies? Could it be passive aggressive towards the necromancer (like a genie twisting the wishes of the wisher)?



> Salting weapons. The main method the protagonist in my novels has used is to wet the weapon, like in a stream, and then sprinkle the blade with the finely ground salt just before combat. This method is most evident when he is serving in the local militia. The salt doesn't last long, to be sure. Another way is to grease the blade of the weapon and apply salt.


I see. Thanks for elaborating!


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> What happens to it after the necromancer dies? Could it be passive aggressive towards the necromancer (like a genie twisting the wishes of the wisher)?
> 
> 
> I see. Thanks for elaborating!



Zero Angel,

There are some things that I won't reveal as souled zombies, I anticipate (at least according to the outlined storyline), appearing in the 4th installment in the series. I will pose a line of thought along the lines of the notion that being passive aggressive, like a genie--in those situations, what leverage does the bottle holder, technically the genie's master, have over the genie? If the genie 'plays games' with the intent of the wish, so to speak. Compare that to what a necromancer, one who created the zombie, has over that zombie with respect to leverage.


----------



## Zero Angel (Aug 30, 2012)

Haha, it's cool. I don't expect you to give away the whole bag. Thanks for the leaders 

You have books available now, correct? I'll have to put them on my to-read list.


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 30, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Haha, it's cool. I don't expect you to give away the whole bag. Thanks for the leaders
> 
> You have books available now, correct? I'll have to put them on my to-read list.



I'm in the midst of Flank Hawk as we speak. I recommend it.


----------



## TWErvin2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> Haha, it's cool. I don't expect you to give away the whole bag. Thanks for the leaders
> You have books available now, correct? I'll have to put them on my to-read list.



Yes, *Zero Angel*, I have two novels released, Flank Hawk and its sequel, Blood Sword. In Blood Sword, however, zombies do not play a part in the storyline, and thus, do not appear.

They're available in ebook (Kindle, Nook, Smashwords, Kobo, etc.), print and Flank Hawk is currently available as an audiobook, and Blood Sword will be (already contracted, and set for recording/production).  Here's a link to my website that has all the information on where they're available: Where *Flank Hawk *& *Blood Sword *are Available



Steerpike said:


> I'm in the midst of Flank Hawk as we speak. I recommend it.


Thanks you for the postive words, *Steerpik**e*. It is good to know you're enjoying it.


----------



## Astner (Sep 1, 2012)

Zero Angel said:


> 1) How do you handle zombies or undead servants in your worlds?


They are essentially semi-conscious puppets primarily used to familiarize necromancers with with their studies and experiments. They can be weaponized carrying various diseases and whatnot, otherwise the average farmer with a pitchfork is more combat efficient.



Zero Angel said:


> 2) What are some of your favorite treatments of undead?


I'd have to go with Warhammer, even though there are several things I disagree with them on when it comes to the topic.


----------



## Zero Angel (Sep 1, 2012)

Astner said:


> I'd have to go with Warhammer, even though there are several things I disagree with them on when it comes to the topic.


How do they do it? I'm not very familiar with Warhammer.


----------

